

Why I Pirate Media and How to Stop Me - jlocohustler
http://demotalks.com/post/19735898770/piracy-drm-media-games-stop

======
paulhauggis
"DRM is Costly and Promotes Piracy"

I don't think this really makes a difference. Louis CK's $5 show was released
sometime ago as a test. It had no protection of any kind. Guess what? It was
all over the torrent networks shortly after this.

People don't care about protection. They will pirate the media either way. No
protection will just mean it will hit the networks immediately, which means
the company that released it will lose out on those important first week/month
sales.

There will always be excuses. That's the problem.

~~~
jlocohustler
Yea but the thing is, the amount of money you would have spent on DRM should
be compared to the money you're gonna lose as soon as the product launches but
this isn't easy to calculate.

If you take a look at movies for example, as soon as the DVD/BluRay for a
movie comes out, you'll see it on file sharing sites on the very first day
itself with DVDRip/BRRip in the title.

So, my point is, you spend money on DRM but your media gets pirated as quickly
as DRM-free media. Maybe for some reason, your DRM-protected media doesn't get
pirated as quickly but takes a couple days but that doesn't mean that during
those days that people actually bought your stuff! It might mean that nobody
bought it so there was nobody to share it. Or it might just mean that only
people who always buy legit media bought it because I guarantee ya that if the
media is popular, there are people who wait for it to arrive on file sharing
sites and they'll never buy it unless it doesn't hit the scene for more than a
few months.

So, the real thing to consider is money spend on DRM vs money lost on first
sales because the rule is: If it's popular, it will be distributed illegally!

